# cats or dogs?



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer dogs to cats any day! ♥
I can't imagine life without a dog in it.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm genuinely scared of dogs, I wish I liked them  Kitties :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 14, 2015)

why not both?


----------



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

Nebu said:


> why not both?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 14, 2015)

deerui said:


>


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 14, 2015)

Nebu said:


> why not both?



Some people like both, but usually you'll prefer one to the other. I guess the OP wants to know which one you like more.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 14, 2015)

deerui said:


>



why do you guys make laugh so much haha

Ehh, cats tbh


----------



## Yuni (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm going to go with dogs, as I like how generally friendly they are.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 14, 2015)

Always dogs, they're so adorable and have such loving personalities. <3


----------



## kassie (Mar 14, 2015)

After owning 4 cats... I'll have to go with dogs.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 14, 2015)

I like both, but I prefer cats. I always have. I like that they're independent and you can train them if you want to, but it's not required. I also like that they have a lot of different personalities whereas I feel like all dogs just, like, love their owners nonstop and makes them seem really needy, imo. I do want a dog, though, especially once I move out of my teeny, two-bedroom apartment. I wanna get a German shepard because they're easy to train, get along well with cats and families, and cause they're really protective of their owners. I would never want to a hard to train dog like a pitbull or something, though, cause they seem like too much work for me.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

Cats forever and ever!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 14, 2015)

I love them both but I prefer dogs a little as they always cheer me up when I'm around them.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have never liked cats, I have always been a dog person, I love dogs!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 14, 2015)

I love cats. They're funny, cute, cuddle you, make you feel happy, and are overall great companions. As for dogs... I've never had good experiences with them. They're always loud, jumpy, lick me too much, and sniff "places" when I'm eating at the dinner table. These are pretty much most of the things I've noticed at different people's houses who have dogs.


----------



## Mango (Mar 14, 2015)

neither

we have 9 cats and 3 dogs but theyrre so annoying and i dont like most of them


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Dogs require too much looking after. 
That's why I like cats


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

I would say both.

But I never had a cat, and besides....Dogs aren't lazy.


----------



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

Cats because they are way cuter imo!

(And they know where to go to the toilet)


----------



## Irarina (Mar 14, 2015)

Cats all the way. Forever~ They are irresistibly cute and adorable! Ahh those bunches of happiness.


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2015)

Dogs, definitely. Hate a litter box.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

How could you not love cats?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

*CATS 
nothing beats having kittens and cats <3*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

I like both. 

But I'll take puppies over kitties every time.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> How could you not love cats?



I couldn't if they looked like that. Yikes!


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cats are just amazing. I had dogs but cats are so much better to me. While I am not anti dog but if I had the choice on which one to adopt it would most likely be a cat.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dogs are better.....


----------



## deerui (Mar 15, 2015)

yay, cats are in the lead.
Hh, i honestly expected dogs to win :/


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dogs in real life, cats everywhere else lol.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 15, 2015)

Cats ftw! I can't believe they're winning  tho... And sorta unrelated, here's a pic of him :3



Spoiler: Zander



My cat


----------



## Naamah (Mar 15, 2015)

I own both cats and a dog, each of them has his own special character and quirks so I love them all!


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm biased because I never owned a dog. So CATS ALL THE WAY EVEN THOUGH MY CAT IS SATAN!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

Cats are still little ****s.

Dogs better


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

Cats, dogs aren't too bad but they're always bugging me.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I love pretty much every animal/pet I meet, but cats are my favorite, NO CONTEST. Apart from a couple breeds (german shepherds, siberian huskies...) I don't think I'd want to own one ever again. So many of my friends have both dogs and cats, and I always gravitate straight toward the kitties.

This may be due to my own iffy experiences with dogs, too, though. I don't hate them by any means - like I said, I love on all the pets tbh - but they have a higher potential of grossing me out or getting up in my grill and trying my patience. Even my lap-cat Ruby keeps to herself half the time, and she's small enough that it's easy to maneuver her out of the way when I need to get up and go somewhere... but my partner's family had HUGE dogs (as was his father's preference) and good lord, I just can't with huge dogs, I can't. I'm 5'1, so a huge english mastiff running around and jumping on me, just... ouch. She was a lovely dog but she had no clue how big she was and she was just SO ENERGETIC ALL THE TIME and I am very... not. T_T

Also, drool makes me gag (also a reason why I don't like to be round babies lol). If it's a drooly breed, I will probably throw up before long. I'm squeamish when it comes to these kinds of things, man.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

kitties! ive had both cats and dogs, but i just love cats.! :3


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 15, 2015)

DOGGIES. I just love dogs since they're so lovable. ;v;


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 15, 2015)

I can without a shadow of a doubt say I hate cats after living with at least two at time through age 17. I vastly prefer dogs


----------



## inkling (Mar 15, 2015)

I do like both but I prefer dogs. You can train them; they actually listen to you and love you as well!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

As much as I love my dog, I would have to say cats! I can't remember a time where there wasn't a cat in our house. They're so cute too!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

I like both but I find cats easier to take care of. ^^;


----------



## nard (Mar 15, 2015)

doges


----------



## samsquared (Mar 15, 2015)

DOGS <3


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 15, 2015)

I like both.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 16, 2015)

Dogs! I like cats too though.


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 16, 2015)

DOGS! I've had bad experiences with cats.


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 16, 2015)

Cats <3


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

wow thanks for voting everyone, bump


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 16, 2015)

Dogs definetely, but cats are easier to take care of.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Definitely dogs. They're much cuter, much nicer, much smarter, and overall are far better pets. I like cats too but they're overrated and have crappy attitudes.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

doggieeeees!!
I love my two more than anything! ^u^


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

As pets or in general? In general definitely dogs, as I prefer their personalities and they're more friendly. As pets, cats are easier and they sorta do their own thing so they need a lot less attention. I've always said I'd get a Corgi one day, but I'd probably end up getting a cat if ever I got a pet in the future. Simply because I worry I won't ever have enough time to properly look after a dog. If I do get a cat, I'd get a munchkin cat of course, because they're basically cat corgis.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2015)

i enjoy both, but i picked kittens cuz idk theres just something about cats i like


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Definitely dogs. They're much cuter, much nicer, much smarter, and overall are far better pets. I like cats too but they're overrated and have crappy attitudes.



this is really bad, i hate this. Cats do not have bad attitudes, some do just like dogs. I know very sweet cats, my cat for one, will lick you and cuddle you and just purr so loud even if you walk buy her, she is sweet and please do not say a species of animal has a bad attitude, as thats not true,


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 18, 2015)

both

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually im kinda biased , i have a cat so i pick cats hehe


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a cat person.  If I could get by with having like 20 of them I would.

I <3 cats so much.


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

bump cats in the lead by 9!


----------



## shimmyshoo (Mar 19, 2015)

Doooooooogs!!!!!!

Maybe because I've never had a cat, lol!
But yeah, I definitely prefer dogs!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

I love all animals with all my heart, but cats take the cake. I am and always will be a crazy cat lady. Even the most unsociable cats will seek me out for loves, it's the weirdest thing! ( I get most of my cats this way, they come and find me.)


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

I love cats ^u^


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## MayorLuke (Mar 25, 2015)

I like dogs more than cats


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cats for sure!

Dogs bite, bark, are stinky, jump on me and generally leave me pretty bruised. No thanks!


----------



## GumCat (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got love for cats, believe me. Had a great one named tiger. But if I really have to pick it has to be dogs. Speaking of which, you ever run into a dog you used to know? Like once I saw my ex's dog around my old school town with her mom (the ex's mom not  the dog's) and I think we recognized each other just like two old friends. Weird moment.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 25, 2015)

Cats 4Ever, got a pure white kitten named olaf

tho he bites you up


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> Cats 4Ever, got a pure white kitten named olaf
> 
> tho he bites you up


my parents have always wnted a pure white cat!!
we've only gotten close at like white with grey tail or grey feet


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 28, 2015)

I love both but I can't help but love cats to death... I mean...look at this. Im crying. SO CUTE! <3


----------



## alesha (Mar 28, 2015)

Dogs, although I'm scared of big or bouncy ones...but I love them


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm a dog person. Always have been, always will be :')


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2015)

meow


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

cats AND dogs and fishes and a snake and a chicken. yep, a zoo here.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

St. Bernards

I want one


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

I want the cutest cat ever
Oh wait I already have her.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm more of a cat person and own two so voted for them 

I do like certain breeds of dog though like Pyrenees, Husky, Golden Lab, and plan to get a dog in the future.


----------

